# need some help.



## nick_11b (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey everyone. We got our 9 week old male GSD about 6 days ago. The breeder we got him from had him eating Pedigree for puppies. We switched him over to Blue Freedom grain free for puppies. We started putting a little in his normal food at a time to eventually make the change over. Our puppy who now 10 weeks old poop is pure water. Are we putting too much in at time when mixing foods? Does his stomach not agree with the new Blue food and we need to try something else? Im a first time puppy owner so Im just worried. I don't want my little guy feeling bad and having watery poop. Will he get use to the new food and his poop will get more solid everyday he eats the new food? Plz help. Thank everyone.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

BB gave Chloe very bad diarrhea so I just switched.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I probably would have waited a couple weeks before switching, let him settle in more, but now that you've started the switch, maybe just go ahead and forget about the pedigree at this point. I'd give him pumpkin only for a couple meals, no food to hopefully firm up whats still in him and let his belly calm down, then slowly add the food to the pumpkin over a couple of days, slowly building up to full feedings.

If he still has runs on the pumpkin only, take him to the vet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It might be to rich. Try a different food. To switch him, I would put him on rice (boiled with 2x the water), chicken or lean ground meat, and a bit of ginger to help settle his stomach and a spoonful of pumpkin. When you have good stools again, put him on a new food.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Was his poop firm when you brought him home? If yes then maybe the BB is not agreeing with him, if no, then maybe something else is at play and a vet check is needed.


----------



## nick_11b (Jan 18, 2015)

when we brought him home his poop was 3/4 solid. I thought because of the stress the first couple days it was a little runny. We have been putting the Blue food in his bowl mixed with the pedigree for the last 2 days and his poop now is just water. Im thinking his stomach doesn't agree with it. He's going for his 12 week shots on the 29th so do i wait until then to ask the vet or do i just try a different diet for the time being like stated below?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Same thing with my pup. Mine was because I was over feeding him. I added the pumpkin too. Once I reduced the food we were back on track. Now I just do less more times a day. This is my experience, the food could very well be to rich for your pup.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would probably want to have a fecal run as well to rule out anything like worms/giardia etc. You don't want to over stress the pup by giving vax when he is already having poop issues.

I am not one to always run to the vet for stuff, but with young pups I tend to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ollie had a bad round of diarrhea after bringing him home. We used rice water and chicken baby food (read labels as some can contain onion). He "firmed up quickly, high quality rice and chicken works too. Make sure you use high quality white rice, minute rice won't work, nor will brown rice as it has too much fiber.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

nick_11b said:


> Hey everyone. We got our 9 week old male GSD about 6 days ago. The breeder we got him from had him eating Pedigree for puppies. We switched him over to Blue Freedom grain free for puppies. We started putting a little in his normal food at a time to eventually make the change over. Our puppy who now 10 weeks old poop is pure water. Are we putting too much in at time when mixing foods? Does his stomach not agree with the new Blue food and we need to try something else? Im a first time puppy owner so Im just worried. I don't want my little guy feeling bad and having watery poop. Will he get use to the new food and his poop will get more solid everyday he eats the new food? Plz help. Thank everyone.


 I would get him off the BB. I have run into any number of dogs that have serious issues with it. 
Put him back on the Pedigree, let his tummy settle for a few weeks and then find a quality large bred puppy food, and do the switch slowly.
Also consider things like water. Even one town over your water could be vastly different from what he is used to.


----------



## nick_11b (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks everyone for the quick responses. Im going to try the white rice and chicken diet for a week or 2 and then get him on an adult food. Any suggestions for a good adult food?


----------



## nick_11b (Jan 18, 2015)

Nigel said:


> Ollie had a bad round of diarrhea after bringing him home. We used rice water and chicken baby food (read labels as some can contain onion). He "firmed up quickly, high quality rice and chicken works too. Make sure you use high quality white rice, minute rice won't work, nor will brown rice as it has too much fiber.


what rice should i go buy then?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

My guy likes Fromm LBP Gold. Also, IF you do decide to use pumpkin, make sure you do NOT use the pumpkin pie filling, and google the amounts required for a puppy.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

nick_11b said:


> what rice should i go buy then?


Get regular Uncle Ben's white rice, not the minute rice but the kind that takes 20 minutes to cook. You can boil the chicken with the rice for a nice flavor but separately works as well.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

nick_11b said:


> what rice should i go buy then?


We used jasmine rice, but any of the higher quality white rice they sell at the grocery will work. Just stay away from instant and brown.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I stopped using canned pumpkin a long time ago. I use this stuff and highly recommend it [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Firm-Up-Pumpkin-1-pound/dp/B00EG0LFHC[/ame]


----------



## nick_11b (Jan 18, 2015)

just gave Ruger a mid day snack of chicken and rice and he loved it. lets hope his poop hardens soon. how much should i be giving him morning and night? I mixed the chicken with the rice so do i do 1 cup morning and 1 cup night? he's 10 weeks old. thanks.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Wait Nick, 2-3 days of chicken and rice. If he doesnt have firm stool by then, I'd probably take him and a fresh stool sample to the vet.


----------



## nick_11b (Jan 18, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Wait Nick, 2-3 days of chicken and rice. If he doesnt have firm stool by then, I'd probably take him and a fresh stool sample to the vet.


so you're saying, only do rice and chicken for 2-3 days. if his stool is solid, then go back to the pedigree until adult food?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, whichever food you choose, but chicken and rice isn't a long term diet especially for a 10wk old puppy. Ideally by the second day, you'll have 2 firm poops in a row, then you can give some rice and the food for a couple days of firm stool, then eliminate the rice. I think someone mentioned it, but real rice cooked to mush.


----------



## nick_11b (Jan 18, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Well, whichever food you choose, but chicken and rice isn't a long term diet especially for a 10wk old puppy. Ideally by the second day, you'll have 2 firm poops in a row, then you can give some rice and the food for a couple days of firm stool, then eliminate the rice. I think someone mentioned it, but real rice cooked to mush.



ok, got it. I will keep you guys updated.


----------

